# Lowrider Bike Exhibit in Lubbock, Texas



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)

The Buddy Holly Center Fine Arts Gallery, Lubbock’s only city-funded art gallery, is hosting an exhibit of lowrider bikes from July 29-September 28, 2008. I am curating the show, and I am looking for up to 20 bicycles.

This is a fantastic opportunity to show your bike in a venue that is very different from car shows. Seeing your bike, on a pedestal, in an art gallery, somehow changes it into pure sculpture, and recognizes it as the work of art that it is. The response from gallery visitors has been tremendous, and we have done several shows in the past, at Buddy Holly, and at Texas Tech University. This is an excellent opportunity to show your bike to a segment of the population that typically doesn’t go to lowrider shows, and to help show the public what lowriding is really all about.

This two month span will include two First Friday events and seven parties on each Thursday that will include live music, free food, and a cash bar. Usually, up to a 1000 people attend these free events, so it’s great exposure for your bicycle.

Since this is the height of the show season, and the Buddy Holly show runs for 2 months, it will be possible to come get your bike, take it to a car show, and return it to the gallery.

There are no prizes or trophies, just the satisfaction of knowing your bike was treated with utmost respect in an art gallery, and seen by thousands of people that have never seen lowrider bikes before. Insurance and security are provided by the gallery.

I have great references within the lowrider community, if you need them (I’m the guy with the skeleton bike, from Los Bajitos C.C.).

If you are interested, feel free to call me at 806-785-5403 with any questions. 

Kyle


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: sounds like a great event.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt for the homos in west tx. lol I talking to you sam. ahahahha j/p putos


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 8 2008, 07:41 PM~11040748
> *ttt for the homos in west tx. lol I talking to you sam. ahahahha j/p putos
> *


KYLES COMING OVER TO TAKE PICS OF THE BIKE MANNANA.

SETTING UP A THE DISPLAY AT THE EXHIBIT....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slim2_@Jul 8 2008, 04:23 PM~11039330
> *The Buddy Holly Center Fine Arts Gallery, Lubbock’s only city-funded art gallery, is hosting an exhibit of lowrider bikes from July 29-September 28, 2008.  I am curating the show, and I am looking for up to 20 bicycles.
> 
> This is a fantastic opportunity to show your bike in a venue that is very different from car shows.  Seeing your bike, on a pedestal, in an art gallery, somehow changes it into pure sculpture, and recognizes it as the work of art that it is.  The response from gallery visitors has been tremendous, and we have done several shows in the past, at Buddy Holly, and at Texas Tech University.  This is an excellent opportunity to show your bike to a segment of the population that typically doesn’t go to lowrider shows, and to help show the public what lowriding is really all about.
> ...


man that sounds good wish i could do that! :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 9 2008, 10:42 AM~11045300
> *man that sounds good wish i could do that! :0
> *


bring it down!!!

ttt


----------



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 9 2008, 10:42 AM~11045300
> *man that sounds good wish i could do that! :0
> *


Hey, Lamark....I'd love to show your bike. Bring it up to Lubbock, man.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

good luck homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 9 2008, 09:26 PM~11050680
> *good luck homie
> *


spread the word out that way!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

if i was only closer to town


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2008, 09:13 AM~11054004
> *if i was only closer to town
> *


yea what he said. i still have the Wego tour to do. and that is to far of a drive to go back and forward.  unless there was some kind of Transport system that could help. But Good luck with that and Good luck with all That is doin the Longview show, i wont be there. just to far!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: have you told jesse from UCE about it


----------



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Saul from Uce is bringing 2 bikes, and I called Jesse R. and Jesse V. and left messages, but I haven't heard back from them.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ILL BE PUTTING MUH SONS BIKE IN HOMIE LET ME KNOW WHEN OR JUST GIVE GOERGE A CALL AND LET HIM KNOW


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

jesse v lives here in amarillo so ill call him tomorrow and see if he answers


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i will be out on unversity tommarrow night doing the damn thang video taping witht hte radio station with a live remote!!


----------



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 12 2008, 11:42 PM~11074910
> *jesse v lives here in amarillo so ill call him tomorrow and see if he answers
> *


Thanks for your help, man. Jesse contacted me, through private message, so I think we're good.


----------



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)

That's an awesome bike, man! I'll be happy to show it. I sent you a private message.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: THANKS BRO


----------



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 13 2008, 02:57 AM~11076003
> *i will be out on unversity tommarrow night doing the damn thang video taping witht hte radio station with a live remote!!
> *


TTT


----------



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)

It's getting close!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 12 2008, 11:39 PM~11074885
> *ILL BE PUTTING MUH SONS BIKE IN HOMIE LET ME KNOW WHEN OR JUST GIVE GOERGE A CALL AND LET HIM KNOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Man i love that bike!


----------



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 20 2008, 01:50 AM~11130561
> *:thumbsup: Man i love that bike!
> *


Lamark...send your bike up here with Rocky.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 10 2008, 09:41 AM~11054953
> *yea what he said. i still have the Wego tour to do. and that is to far of a drive to go back and forward.   unless there was some kind of Transport system that could help. But Good luck with that and Good luck with all That is doin the Longview show, i wont be there. just to far!
> *


  i was hoping to meet you


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 20 2008, 11:02 PM~11135878
> * i was hoping to meet you
> *


there be other shows, Wasnt u at the dallas show?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CASH MONEY!!!!!!!!









ON THE SCENE!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 29 2008, 12:26 AM~11203084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 29 2008, 12:30 AM~11203836
> *CASH MONEY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SEE YALL OUT THERE LATERS TONIGHT!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

pics uploading!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 1 2008, 11:58 PM~11239178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dope pic.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TOTAL PEOPLE TODAY WAS 580! FROM 6PM-9PM


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow! Great pics, guys! They look fuckin' great!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slim2_@Aug 2 2008, 06:26 AM~11240427
> *Wow!  Great pics, guys!  They look fuckin' great!
> *


YOU NEW NIKNAME IS CHESTER...BAHAHAHAHHAHAAA


----------



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Aw, man...that's the last time I'll point a chick out to Freddy.

Your bike looks great, bro. I'm glad you and your family had such a good time.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 1 2008, 09:56 PM~11239153
> *
> 
> 
> ...



engraving looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 2 2008, 05:49 PM~11242773
> *engraving looks good :thumbsup:
> *


preciate that sir..more to come! :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slim2_@Aug 2 2008, 05:14 PM~11242629
> *Aw, man...that's the last time I'll point a chick out to Freddy.
> 
> Your bike looks great, bro.  I'm glad you and your family had such a good time.
> *



bahahahhahaha
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

the family digged it! got to give truth the statment "celebration of family"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Pedalscraper22 (May 16, 2008)

Those bikes are sick, how many were there?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 1 2008, 10:43 PM~11239053
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is that savita rose


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 1 2008, 11:06 PM~11239238
> *
> 
> 
> ...



did this frame come from another bike


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pedalscraper22_@Aug 5 2008, 11:37 PM~11270978
> *Those bikes are sick, how many were there?
> *


17-18


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 5 2008, 11:41 PM~11271013
> *did this frame come from another bike
> *


hes had it like that for the past 4 yrs i seen it...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 5 2008, 11:41 PM~11271013
> *did this frame come from another bike
> *


think youre thinking about froggy style


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

WISH THEY DID THIS IN CLEVELAND


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 5 2008, 11:39 PM~11270991
> *is that savita rose
> *


 :cheesy: lol...

there were alot of fine ladies up in there...artsy chics....

lmao just ask Kyle


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 5 2008, 11:45 PM~11271051
> *WISH THEY DID THIS IN CLEVELAND
> *


set one up....work with your local art gallery...


----------

